# New Additions To Copper John Pro Staff



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Welcome to the team guys! Quality products and quality shooters. It's going to be a good year for Copper John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

wonder how Tox lost a gem like JDES-he was the biggest tox supporter on this board. Steve Gibbs still has plenty but losing Cousins hurts. THE CJ's are good sights but having owned a dozen SL's for the last 9 years with 0 problems I can't see switching no matter who CJ sponsors even though I respect those guys alot


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

Dang lost out again


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jim C*

I now own one Surloc Lite and two Surlock Supremes. Although they are no doubt a quality sight, they are losing out to people that pay more attention to build quality. The only problem with the Lites is that the bushings shoot loose after a couple of years.
the Supremes that I have are poor examples of what could be the best designed sight on the market. The detents are mushy and the sights bind in the rain. I had to send one back to Surloc when it was only three months old because it started buzzing. It is now a little over a year old and has started buzzing again. The ball under the top knobs on all the sights are made of steel and rust and have galvanic corrosion from dissemilar metal contact. At the outdoor sectionals this year it poured down rain on Sunday and my sight almost froze up to the point that I could not move it with the quick slide buttons. Three other people there said they had the same problem (all with Surloc Supremes). The 
Tox Naildriver does not have these problems but is a boat anchor as far as weight goes and is inconveinient to use. From what I can tell, the new CJ ANTS sight has addressed all these problems and may be the best sight on the market designed for target shooting. The CBE is also bullet proof but not AA friendly and does not offer a long extension bar and are more suited for 3-D competition which they were designed for.
Jbird


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Gotta go with your analasis on this one jbird, It sucks having to send a surelok back to the states every 18 months or so for respringing and bushing. At 80 bucks a time it also hurts the wallet. The copper john is an excellent sight and I have used one for the last season. The best made sight I have seen to date tho is from another 3d specialty sight maker called HTM. They do make a target model as well as the 3d shortys and are extremely well made and designed. From what i have sen to date I think they will be a sight that will last an awful long time.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*sfa* 

You are right about the HTM's. They are built extremely well. He has thought of everything in designing those sights.
My first choice for 3D is CBE (Custom Bow Equipment), best I have *EVER* used.

For field, I would go Copper John, or HTM, long before I went with SureLoc again. I had all the same problems you all have mentioned.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Putting the thread back on track 

Congrats on the switch guys! I bet it is not going to hurt their scores  . Good luck this year with Copper John. It is indeed a great sight!!

LeEarl


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

LeEarl/MN said:


> *Putting the thread back on track
> 
> 
> LeEarl *


 My bad Sorry about that.

Congrats on the new shooters Copper John, you are adding some high caliber talent there. Although Dave C. could outshoot me with a toothpick taped to his riser.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

> Gotta go with your analasis on this one jbird, It sucks having to send a surelok back to the states every 18 months or so for respringing and bushing.


Geez SFA you say this after selling me your old Supreme!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the team guys.

Jim D great move.

Cousin Dave glad to have you.

GRIV what a great surprise.

Clint welcome to the team look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hmmm sfa-I have a couple hundred thousand shots on my surelocs-compounds , recurves and target crossbows-never had a problem. 8 years and other than an extension bar galling a little bit (they gave me a new one, ) no problems with any of the "guts". Same with my wife-she has tons on her surelocks as well. we own about 12 of them in all configurations so you think in terms of probability we would have a bad one by now.

copper johns have gotten better and better though


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Price list?*

Does Copper John have a price list for the general publics viewing or is only available when using the "secret " hand shake? Ken


----------



## mjs (Jul 15, 2002)

Ken
I'll bet it's one of those secret things
Mike


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats to all! CJ has come a long way in a short time, and are building some fine equipment. Nice to see them get some recognition by having such a strong group of Pros support them. Good luck in 2004. Pinwheel 12


----------



## 3spot (May 29, 2002)

*congrats*

Its great to have these guys with Copper John and I am honored to be on the same team as these guys and with AL and Doug you have two great guys who are willing to help you and make sure everything is fine with your equipment.
Pat Hlavna


----------



## G&B spec TECH (Nov 3, 2003)

INTERESTING!


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

Gee, It's nice to know that I was in front of the curve. I have had My New Copper John Ants for a few months and it the finest sight I have ever owned. Nice to know I'm shooting the same sight my favorite shooters are using.


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

I love it when the young company takes a bite out of the big dogs. Way to go Eric, You, your family and every at Copper John are some of the finest people in archery and you deserve success.
There is little doupt that your new pro-staff will help propel CJ to new heights.

Allan


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Competition like this is good for us consumers. Now Sure Loc and Tox will have to get back to the drawing board and come up with something to reagain market share.

Sean


----------



## 3dman1 (May 25, 2002)

It looks like shureloc is going to loose a huge share of the market and they deserve it. Last year at redding me and a friend were shooting shureloc sights as always when the rain started my friends sight started jumping all over the place every shot the settings would jump around 10 yards. For me stuff like that happens every once in a while. the only thing we were mad about was shureloc was at the shoot and we went over to see if there was anything they could do for my friend. We were told that they dont repair eqipment at shoots and didnt have any spare parts. what bugged me was right in front of us there were probably 100 sights full of parts that would have fixed the problem. When we returned home my friend spent something like 10 dollars for 2 of the parts one just for a spare and put the sight back together and imediatly sold it. He is now a die hard copper john fan and when its time for a new sight for me it wont be a shureloc most likely. I have been a fan of shureloc for 6 or seven years but when you travel that far and they could help a customer easily but tell you tough luck it is hard to swallow. By the way my friend shot in the 1490's with at least 2 zipps after shootin a 11 on the first shot. It just may have kept him out of the bottom end of the mone. One other thing while we were looking at copper john sights at the shoot a shooter had a problem with his sight wich was a older model and they repaired it on the spot. that was enough to earn my friends buisness


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I have to tell you guys that I have been testing the Copper John Ants sight for about 4 months now. I have been laboring over the decision to switch. I don’t change my target stuff easily and once I come into a product that works and can last through the rigors of tournament travel, I stick with it. 

Most of the accessories that I have on my bow have been on there for over a decade. Over the years new stuff comes out and I put it through my own little testing regimen and very few products make it through. The Copper John is one of the few that made it and they are fantastic. 

It has micro fine adjustments for elevation and windage. The windage adjustment also has a mile of room move in comparison to the other brands. The 3rd axis adjustment is a very cool sliding ball and socket type with unlimited range of motion on any axis. It takes a steady hand to adjust, but the full range of motion is worth it. The sight barrel that holds the scope is iron clad and I doubt you will ever see a broken scope rod with their system. The sight bar has just the right amount of flexibility so the bows vibration is not transmitted directly into the sight frame. Smart Design guys!

The Guys at Copper John including, Martin Team Mate and Field Archery maestro, Dougie Williams are a blast at the shoots and they are easy to deal with. I have rarely come across a company that is as interested in shooter input as Copper John. Maybe that’s why their stuff is so good. 

Thanks for the welcome guys and I’m sure this will be a great year for you.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

3dman1:

This is not a post to bash SureLoc and Toxonics, it is to congratulate Copper John!!!

Somehow I'm guessing that you were not telling the entire story.....I spent 90% of my time in Steve's booth and he spent the majority of that time cleaning and replacing bearings for people like you!!!

Since Steve actually shoots the tournament, the booth is only open after he gets done(and I was shooting in his group, so I know how long he was out on the course....and it was a long time!!!). He spent another three hours with folks that had problems, like: that don't cover their sights when it rains, that have never had their sight cleaned in the last five years, that had the sight sitting around in the basement for years with no use at all and then was put on some bow to shoot at Redding....

It is my guess that Dave, Griv and the rest spent quite a bit of time testing and agonizing over the decision to try something new. Good on them! and good on Copper John!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

According to Doug Springer I was the first retail customer of Copper John way back in `98 at the Vegas shoot. You guys no doubt know that the Copper John folks pay attention to feedback and never let any moss gather on their products. They are constantly upgrading their products and every improvement is a quantum leap forward it seems. Nice going Copper John on bringing 4 great archers into your fold.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*And we thank you for your faith*

Hi Scott, you were indeed our first ANTS customer and we are glad to see you are still with us!

Doug Springer


----------

